# fuel rail



## biohazard (Apr 20, 2004)

i have a 93 altima GXE and i was woundering where i would be able to find a good aftermarket fuel rail, preferably AEM. and a good place to find high flow fuel injectors, if anyone can help me out it would be muchly appriciated


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

You can get injectors from www.jgycustoms.com, I am not sure if AEM makes a rail or if anyone else does for that matter. You may want to check and see if they make a rail for the KA24 from the 240 and if it will swap over.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

do you already have a lot of mods or plan on going turbo or something cause i would think that the stock rail should be fine for most bolt ons right?


----------



## biohazard (Apr 20, 2004)

im gunna go turbo, dont know when, but i would like to know where to get a good one


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

check 
www.turbokits.com


----------

